# New Crystal For My Horse Head Amphibia



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi,

the watch on the left (the horse head one on the bracelet):










could really do with a new crystal.

I don't know much about this watch, other than the serial number on the case back (119xxx) and that it is relatively (potentially) quite old - i.e. 1980's?

I'd like to find a new (hopefully) crystal and either attempt to fit it myself (I've just purchased a crystal press) or if this is a "no no" for a beginner, then send the watch and crystal to an expert (like Roy).

Any advice would be gratefully appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

That's an acrylic crystal... if it has lots of scratches but they aren't very deep, try Polywatch (I think Roy sells it)... they'll all go away :thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

Unfortunately it has a crack/flaw at about 10:05 (between the horse head and the dial hour markers). It isn't noticeable, but I'm sure it will fail further over time. It also means that the surface isn't flat (I would say that it has been previously polywatch'd).

All to be expected I guess given its age, but I would like to get a replacement crystal (or 2!!) ready.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Ah, that's a shame... one of the great things about that kind of crystals is how easy it is to take the scratches out and make it look like new.

There was a thread not long ago about replacing a crystal on a vintage Omega and the quoted price was 10 or 15 quid. Even if it is twice than that, it will be cheaper than than buying the parts and tools. So I guess the answer is, it depends... If you are planing to deal with a lot of old watches and replacing crystals, it might be worth it. If not, I think it's easier and cheaper to take it to a watchie...

If you want to go ahead and do it your self, Zenitar (ebay and over at Russia) sells Vostok crystals. They'll probably fit the old ones, there aren't many variations on the essential parts and fittings on these Vostoks over the years. He's an official Vostok re-seller and he is a really nice guy so I'm sure he'll let you know if his crystals fit your watch or not if you drop him an email.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Yes Zenitar will sort you 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/120701622670?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1249wt_932


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks guys. I'd seen Zenitar (and perused his 'shop' on the bay).

Being a complete newb to when it comes to watch DIY, I didn't want to order bits and then find that they 'almost' fit - but not quite 

I'll contact him, tell him what I've got and take it from there.

Whether I actually do the work, or get someone competent is the subject for another day (and possibly thread ;-)


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

Zenitar has confirmed that that crystal will fit my watch 

I've ordered a couple (plus a few other bits!!) so will take a stab at taking the watch apart when they arrive. My first purchase from Moscow!!

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

My order from Zenitar arrived last week and last night I decided to take the back off of the watch and see what was inside!!!

One thing led to another and before I knew it I had stripped the watch down, taken the movement out (crown removal was easy), pushed the old crystal out (just using thumb pressure), popped the bezel off, and popped the case into the ultrasonic cleaner.

There isn't a crystal gasket, but inside the crystal there is a very small metal ring which is a fairly tight press fit.

Having checked that the new crystal looked like it would fit, I plucked up courage and put the case in my crystal press and ......... with a ping/clack noise the crystal was fitted. And looking VERY nice.

I cleaned some specks of dirt from the dial (with rodico) - the dial is in pristine condition (I'd previously assumed that the marks were age related).

Then, re-assembly and I've got a very happy looking watch 










and


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice work Alan, the watch looks great and I'm sure it was very satisfying to have done the work yourself.

Now give that watch some well deserved wrist time. :thumbup:

Daz.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Well done! Pity you haven't taken pictures of how the crystal fits into the case... So is it held tight just by pressure? Amazing how they can keep 20ATM of pressure out just by that! :thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

I'll take the watch apart again soon and take some pics. Photography is not my strong suit (or patience!!), but I do appreciate that it is fascinating to see inside the watch and see how the bits fit together.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

What are you going to work on next?


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Well done Alan :yes:

Have a read of this excellent article on WUS & check out what a great design the Amphibian really is 

http://forums.watchuseek.com/f54/vostok-amphibia-analysis-design-methodology-491757.html


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> What are you going to work on next?


Well ............... I have been buying quite a few quartz watches from ebay (7T32, V657, 7T34, 7A38, 7T59), some to fix, some to practice on, some to build 'franken' watches from.

At the moment I am playing, learning and experimenting.

So, far, so good. Nothing broken, some things fixed, everything cleaned, no bits lost!!!

I don't think I will do mechanical watches yet.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

martinzx said:


> Well done Alan :yes:
> 
> Have a read of this excellent article on WUS & check out what a great design the Amphibian really is
> 
> http://forums.watchuseek.com/f54/vostok-amphibia-analysis-design-methodology-491757.html


Excellent link Martin, thanks for that! That's what I was after! :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Sir Alan said:


> no bits lost!!!


That's an achievement right there!! When I changed from my usual laboratory type tweezers (which I'm used to since a kid and my plane model building hobby) to proper watchmaking tweezers, I almost killed myself by flying screws through an eye!

Luckly I had followed a member's tip about buying a 500 lumens tourch cheap on Amazon... that amount of light makes every screw, spring or wheel pop up from the carpet, no matter how tinny it is! :lol: :lol:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> > Well done Alan :yes:
> ...


Your welcome mate


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> > Well done Alan :yes:
> ...


It was this link (and its contents) that convinced me that Vostok and the Amphibia range was a sound investment from a mechanical, horological and engineering perspective. I have four.


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Sir Alan said:
> 
> 
> > no bits lost!!!
> ...


I stayed up very late on Saturday night / Sunday morning trying to transplant some working parts from a broken watch into a watch that worked, but needed these donor parts. We are talking tiny, tiny screws, and very small brass/bronze c-clip and two unbelievably small gear wheels.

I'm just getting used to tweezers, and the number of times what I was holding 'pinged' off in a random direction .......

I was very lucky (beginners luck I think) in that every time a screw pinged off, it landed on the desk surface and I found it. I had one heart stopping moment when after disassembling for the 3rd or 4th attempt, and getting tired (it was about 2:30am) I suddenly realised I had leaned my hand over the parts I had taken off, and in particular the really tiny gears (we're talking 1.5-2mm across) and they were no longer there. I had a minor panic until I found one still stuck to the underside of my hand, and the other under the movement.

On the Sunday morning when I had another go, the c-clip pinged off and I assumed it had fallen on the floor (we've got Amtico laminate flooring, so no carpets) - I spent 30 mins on my hands and knees sweeping the floor, lifting everything in sight and wondering just where this clip could be. I even checked my bare feet in case it was hiding there!!

Well, I gave up (it was a breaker watch so nothing really lost), sat back in my chair at the desk, opened the drawer of the desk, and .......... sitting on the top of the drawer front was the c-clip!!!

I haven't plucked up the courage to attempt fitting this yet. Maybe tomorrow ........


----------

